

Sensual Heat Maps on Flickr (Crowdsourcing what turns us on...) - DaniFong
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jurvetson/2782668929/

======
DaniFong
Also, follow the linked site, which presents more of the data.
<http://www.fleshmap.com/touch/skinheat.html>

------
justncr3dibl3
hmmm i wonder how many people they did this research on. i actually wanna see
this research being done on people that are under the influence since you tend
to be more touchy when you're drunk or on drugs...like...coke or even
prescription meds

